# Shrooms



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

AGAIN...Has anyone been out mushroom hunting or getting ready for the fall mushrooms.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

skulldugary said:


> AGAIN...Has anyone been out mushroom hunting or getting ready for the fall mushrooms.



Well yAhhh. fOUND 3 HUGE CLUMPS OF SULPHURS THE OTHER DAY, 3 OLD MEN OF THE WOODS, oops cap lock, and a bunch of russulas and I think some milky caps, they were big yellow cone shaped shrooms.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lets keep this on track guys.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My neighbors yard is loaded with rooted oudemansiella right now. They come up there every year. I fried one in butter 2 years ago and it was excellent, all the listings for it AI have found has it labeled as edible but not choice, it was choice to me. I don't pick them though. even though it has the right color spore print, identical looks, and a big root that goes into the ground, I'm still leary.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Spore print white?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

ya, they are really big this year too.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Big yellow chantrelles, honeys, oysters, chickens, fried chickens, tons of chestnuts, tons of bitters and blue staining , some huge mungus agaricus strand that keeps popping and rotting before i can get to them, huge milkys this year but none edible yet, just the peppery ones, some huge polypore like a chicken but white and shades of green that gets about 2 foot across, lots of black staining polypore, corals, russulas: all the red ones and charcoal burners and green topped ones... weird pure white yellowy powdered shaggy manes , ink caps out of wood chips, lots of tapioca and different colored slime molds out of those wood chips again ,lots of puffballs, still lots to come.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Lunker,long time,not heard from ya.Glad to see you have been out.There is so many Russulas in on set of woods the smell of death is in the air from all of them rotting.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I found the remains of a mushroom that must've been at least 6" in dia, it was rotting into a nasty black tar, It looked like a big bolete of some sort.


----------

